# Looking for a RP partner



## ChosenUndeaad (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello, I'm looking for a rp partner!
I generally like any kind of genre, as long as it has a plot that will works. I usually rp with male characters, as I do not own many female ones, but I'm willing to create one if necessary (although I would prefer to rp with a male character).

I would prefer to keep the rp SFW, as I'm very unvomfortable with NSFW roleplays (expecially if with someone that I do not know deeply).

I use mostly Discord, but I also own Skype if you'd prefer. Feel free to contact me so we can exchange our discord/skype usernames.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 12, 2017)

-pops in-

Ayy, wassup, my dude. I usually RP male characters, and can do pretty much anything: fantasy, sci fi, slice-of-life, etc. We can totally keep it SFW, no problemo. If you're interested, PM me and let's plot!


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent a PM, hope to talk to you there.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 19, 2017)

ChosenUndeaad said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a rp partner!
> I generally like any kind of genre, as long as it has a plot that will works. I usually rp with male characters, as I do not own many female ones, but I'm willing to create one if necessary (although I would prefer to rp with a male character).
> 
> I would prefer to keep the rp SFW, as I'm very unvomfortable with NSFW roleplays (expecially if with someone that I do not know deeply).
> ...


I'm interested but what kind of genres do you not do?


----------



## ChosenUndeaad (Jul 20, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> I'm interested but what kind of genres do you not do?


I don't do NSFW genres that involves any kind of sexual scenes, otherwise I'm open to anything


----------



## SkyaronCat (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm up to it! I love SFW Rps too (NSFW makes me unconfortable anyway) so it's totally fine with that side! just PM me anytime and we can see what comes from that!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 3, 2017)

ChosenUndeaad said:


> I don't do NSFW genres that involves any kind of sexual scenes, otherwise I'm open to anything


Including vore?


----------



## ChosenUndeaad (Aug 4, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Including vore?


I'm so sorry, but vore is something that has always disgusted me ^^"


----------

